# I became a Kid again



## lineman12 (Mar 29, 2005)

I bought a Matthews Mission bow two years ago and haven't had a chance to hunt with it much. Been shooting at a target in the my backyard until this evening. Which I didn't expect to feel what I felt with seven does under my feeder 15 yards away from me. I felt like a kid again even started shaking a little. I was afraid to stand up with the fear they would detect me. I drew my bow sitting down *(which I have never practiced shooting that way)* at full draw realized my peep hole was not straight so eased my draw back and straitened it. Drew it back again and lined up my sight with the doe and released my trigger with excitement and saw the arrow go underneath my target. Needless to say I know I made some mistakes I don't remember myself checking for my anchor point that I practice with. I did good shooting at a target from my stand last weekend but I was calm LOL. Needless to say I still enjoyed missing with my bow more than I would have with a kill shot with my rifle! 
I would guess the more chances I get to draw on a game animal the more relaxed I should feel? Any advice will be gladly excepted on my end... 
Thanks!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

First and foremost. Practice the way your gonna hunt! I have never stood up to shoot a animal. I practice sitting down and making sure I'm not gonna hit my legs or anything. Just keep going and you'll get better and better. The first time I ever shot at a buck with my bow I swear the buck could hear my heart beating. Lol. I missed... Keep at it. It'll happen.:brew:

Oh yeah. Just like playing golf, don't raise your head to see where the ball is going. Once you pull the trigger on the release you need to hold your shot. I noticed one time I'm was shooting all over the place looking at my shot to early.


----------



## lineman12 (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks Devil1824... I noticed it was a lot harder for me to draw my bow back sitting down should I lower my pounds or did it just seem harder for never drawing in that position?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

It's harder drawing sitting down. If you can't get it back you can't make the shot. You may wanna lower the weight. In your backyard try drawing really slow like your fixing to make the shot. Heres a discussion we had a while back. Lots of good info. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=363646&highlight=Practice


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the addiction! I ALWAYS get the shakes when Im bowhunting, more so than rifle hunting, even though it still gets me. The way I figure, if I ever get to the point where I dont get the shakes, then its time to do something else!

So far this year, Ive missed three cake shots at deer at less than 15 yards, something about it! But after kicking myself in the ***, I realized I didnt follow the steps, I didnt have a good sight picture, I didnt PICK a spot, and I rushed!

But I will be back, and I will persevere! lol


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't fell bad it happens to all of us! The first deer I ever pulled back I missed her not once not twice but 3 times and finally with the last arrow I had I hit her lol. 
I do not like siting to take my shot. I all ways stand up. This is were stand placement becomes everything! It will come with experience and time. Took me 5 years with a bow before I killed one. They would wind me spot me or I would make a boneheaded mistake and blow my change. 
Just keep at it and I will be looking for your post with a dead deer!!
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

IF your sitting in a tree stand or tripod you would have to bend at the waist to achieve the correct anchor...this is a MUST, most misses from an elevated stand are because of this. If you don't bend you will shoot 6"+ high. I will always stand (if I can) when I see deer aproaching, when I started bow hunting I built platforms in trees with no seat, but that was a LONG time ago. BTW in all the deer I've taken I've never made a shot while sitting...WW


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

All of the above should be adressed *before* the moment of truth.

Always pick a spot to aim at in the center of your vital area target line. If there isn't a tuft of hair or a scuffed spot to aim at, pick out a different doe to shoot. Aiming is by far the most important thing you can do in this situation. Bows tend to be pointed in the general direction of the vital area with beginners, and as soon as hair is in the sights, the bow will go off.

Aiming was described to me as attempting to disect the molecules in the center of your target, with every ounce of your being focused on your aiming point. I spent 7 years shooting target archery (thousands of arrows a month) before I learned to aim. The last 3 years were quite successful, aiming purposefully was the reason.

My last statement when I leave someone at there stand is always the same, *(PICK A SPOT)*


----------



## lineman12 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the advice and encouragement guys! I'll be back in the stand in about two hours. Hopefully I will have another opportunity this evening. Been practicing throughout the day and feeling more confident!


----------



## lineman12 (Mar 29, 2005)

I got me a doe. It dropped where it stood. My first kill with my bow!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

congrats, nice job


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats!! Thanks for the update. The rush of a deer 20yds. from you and then getting the shot off is just amazing!


----------



## lineman12 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks guys! Yes it sure is Devil1824!


----------

